# Well I finally got the 17wsm rifle I wanted



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

after my standard and likely "too damn long" researching the whole night rifle thing I settled on an F17-V4 

So far I have only shot three rounds off hand from the deck and they were 6"low at 75 yards but this Photon scope is going to take some getting used to. I am rather confident with the sun not in my face(scope hates bright light) and a solid rest I will have this dialed in. Well if I can figure out how to adjust it. 

Still waiting now for a bipod in the mail but this thing is going to be fun.


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is that a night vision scope?? I was just looking at some last night.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes. PHOTON XT 4.6x42s.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm just wondering are they selling 5 round magazines for those yet for night hunting? 
If not what are people doing to make them legal? 
If you have pictures of how to modify one I would love to see how guys are doing it so when mine arrives.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice setup there!!


----------



## birdyblackdog (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoa! Talk about gun porn! I'll be in the bathroom for a few minutes ;-)


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Shoots great. At least the gun does. I wish I was better. The digital night scope is going to take some more getting used to but after shooting 25 rounds I am please. Lower right was working to get it dialed in. Upper right was best group w 20 grain ammo. Upper left is the only 6 25 grain shots I took and maybe someone more savvy can explain why the 25's are higher than the 20's?? Seems counter intuitive. All shots at 100 yards off my deck, sitting down with shooting sticks. I think even with this poor of a rest if I didn't have two quarts of coffee in me I could one hole. 
Had one miss fire round. Reloaded it and it went off. Not unlike the random .22 round. This gun is fun. I will be stock piling ammo and plinking a lot w it.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Dream rifle. Coyotes will cower in fear.


----------



## bowassasin (May 16, 2011)

Nice rig! Got my new coyote rifle last week. It's the season. Colt bar elite CR6724


----------



## rcktman (Dec 14, 2012)

25 has more velocity than the 20 I believe.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just picked up a nice Marlin 17 HMR with a scope ,custom stock and some other goodies. But after seeing your gun,,I might as well throw mine in the garbage!! lol
I was looking at the difference between the HMR and WSM. There is more there than I thought. The Super Mag has quite the bite!!
One day I will have a Thermo rifle scope on a semi auto WSM.lol Maybe? One day??


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

When you're ready to drop $5k on a rimfire


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

doggk9 said:


> When you're ready to drop $5k on a rimfire


 Yes,,I know. That might be a little low actually. The thermo scopes can cost that much.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

If I had a night vision scope (or thermo) I would have no problem moving it from one gun to another ,,if needed. It would be worth the time sighting it in each time.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Thermo is out of my price range. I looked at them for quite a while. 

On the "using" one scope on multiple rifle idea. And forgive me for my ignorance but I am mostly s longbow guy so this rifle is quite the toy...

Question: with the rail can I take this scope off the rifle leaving the bases on and put it back while expecting the same accuracy. 

I ask because I would like to have a second scope set up for day hunting and plinking and switch back and fourth. But I won't if I can't trust the zero. Seems like it would work with two scopes and two sets of rings?

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Good quality qd rings will do it. Still want to shoot to verify but it should be really close if not the same.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

You will need to mark the locations of the mounts to the rail. It works,,but definitely needs a test shot. If adjustment is needed it is not much. I have done it a few times.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree. I don't care how great the qd rings are, or what they guarantee, I'm still going to verify everytime. Same with changing uppers on ARs and barrels on Encores...


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Cool. Just a thought that I may look into after I recover from this spending spree. I vould always run a test shot to be sure. Just didn't want to need a box of shells and a couple hours to re zero every time.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Digital is easy anyway. Fire 1 shot, move crosshair to impact and fire 1 more lol.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes Dogg. I was surprised at how easy this scope was to work with. Just needed reading glasses to see the small print in the Manual. Ha


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> Digital is easy anyway. Fire 1 shot, move crosshair to impact and fire 1 more lol.


True of any scope...


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

wolverines said:


> True of any scope...


Not exactly but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> Not exactly but whatever floats your boat I guess.


We must not be on the same page cause it's a 2 shot zero and I've been doing it for years with every scope own. Bore sight, shoot once at 100 yards, adjust turrets to point of impact from the bullseye, shoot again. Works everytime and floats my boat just fine LOL! Zeroing any other way is a waste of bullets...


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't trust any day scope with just 2 shots. Maybe I'm old school.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

wolverines said:


> We must not be on the same page cause it's a 2 shot zero and I've been doing it for years with every scope own. Bore sight, shoot once at 100 yards, adjust turrets to point of impact from the bullseye, shoot again. Works everytime and floats my boat just fine LOL! Zeroing any other way is a waste of bullets...


Thats what ive done. I dont bore sight, i use an extra bullet at 10 yards.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

wolverines said:


> I agree. I don't care how great the qd rings are, or what they guarantee, I'm still going to verify everytime. Same with changing uppers on ARs and barrels on Encores...


I agree that encores should be re zeroed/verified unless you have an aftermarket hangar bar. But I've never had any point of impact change from taking an upper off an AR and putting it back on the same lower later.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bushbow said:


> Cool. Just a thought that I may look into after I recover from this spending spree. I vould always run a test shot to be sure. Just didn't want to need a box of shells and a couple hours to re zero every time.


A couple hours? unless you're including the time it takes you to drive to the range and back and clean your gun after, you're doing something really really wrong if it takes two hours to sight in a rifle


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Fishman95 said:


> But I've never had any point of impact change from taking an upper off an AR and putting it back on the same lower later.


Neither have I, or my Encore either. I know this because I verify it every time


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok yes. Two hrs is a bit extreme. I just wanted to know the idea wasn't crazy and I would always take one shot before hunting. 

I will be looking at some scopes this spring unless I get real comfortable shooting this set up in the daylight


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Added a Harris Bipod today.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Bushbow, you truly are going to enjoy that rifle I am predicting. Other than a small extractor strips spring problem I had early on, the rifle has been a delight to shoot with over 600 rounds through it. The last hundred rounds proved that the rifle outperforms my ability as a shooter.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Good setup. Is that the 4.6 or 6.5 Photon. I currently have a 4.6 on my Bmag and an X-sight on my Franklin upper waiting for my thermal to arrive.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I keep looking at the Thermo rifle scopes. lol The one I want is only $4999. Would it be OK to put this on a $500 gun?? LMAO I say this as a joke,,I cannot afford to do it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

It had better be ok......Mine will be $3500 and it could go on a $350 gun. LOL


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

That is a 4.6 and all I need. I don't think I am good enough to outshoot the distance available w this scope. The rifle sure could. But I cannot. I built a gong today and put it out at 160yds. Back end of my range. It is a 1/2" steel plate about 6x10 I would guess(just a piece of scrap). .17 barely moves it. .223 would tear it in1/2 in no time. Gave it one rip with the .223 and it nearly went through.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bushbow said:


> That is a 4.6 and all I need. I don't think I am good enough to outshoot the distance available w this scope. The rifle sure could. But I cannot. I built a gong today and put it out at 160yds. Back end of my range. It is a 1/2" steel plate about 6x10 I would guess(just a piece of scrap). .17 barely moves it. .223 would tear it in1/2 in no time. Gave it one rip with the .223 and it nearly went through.


Good thing fox and yotes don't have steel plates on them!:lol:


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

I see them sharp shooters on you tube,,shooting that super Mag at 250 yrds . And shooting,what looks like 2-3" groups ,and saying,,,thats the limit.lol Ya,,at 250 yrds.
I dont think you can positively ID your target,,at night,,,at that distance. 100-150 is about it.Max.


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

fr3db3ar said:


> It had better be ok......Mine will be $3500 and it could go on a $350 gun. LOL


  If I ever lose my mind,,it might happen. I want one wt 60HZ. And they are in the $4000 plus range ,,that I see so far. 
It would be awesome but that is allot of cha ching. It could come in handy for allot of things other than hunting.


----------

